# 1991 Gordon Smith portable 160 cfm air compressor



## algonzales (Aug 13, 2014)

hope im in the right menu -- Having trouble starting and keeping the engine running.has a industrial ford V8 engine still cant identify exact engine CID, 160 cfm but has 4 spark plugs on one side and the other is the compressor side. i have spark to coil, distributor. ignition module spark plugs and have set the initial timing. have fuel going to and in carburator cranks but wont start.i have gotten it to start on a couple of times for a minute or two then shuts off with no backfire or gas starvation. but then wont start. Im at a lost as to what is wrong or not working properly. any help is appriciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a word about rebuilding the carburetor and changing the fuel filter which would have been the first things I did.


----------



## algonzales (Aug 13, 2014)

Got it..Thanks for replying.


----------

